# Made my first bone broth, need some tips!



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I made a batch of bone broth yesterday. I think it turned out ok (ended up with 2.5 liters worth), however after 12hrs of simmering on low in my big crock pot I had to throw in the towel. It was really stinking up the entire house big time, even with the range exhaust running! My wife is a vegetarian so was not overly amused heh. I know most people say 24-36hr simmer but do you think 12hr is good enough? The only other thing I can think to do is cook it up in my garage but we live in a cold climate and I doubt the crock pot is designed to be used in a cold atmosphere like that. My broth turned out fairly dark brown and has that 'acquired taste' profile so maybe it is close enough. I plan to drink 4oz with breakfast and 4oz with dinner -not sure if that is enough to consume daily and help with gut healing. Looking forward to chatting with other bone broth makers.


----------

